# habistat thermostat sensor



## scotsmanvic (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi guys got a thermostat seems to be ok ive put the sensor in about
3in from the top of the viv, viv is wooden is this ok or should it be lower?


----------



## l8mdv (Aug 23, 2009)

As long as you can keep your temperature consistent in the right places, i.e. the sensor not easily and accidentally moveable by you or the reptile, it should be fine. I use the same setup and a digital thermometer to test hot and cool areas.

Regards.


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

scotsmanvic said:


> Hi guys got a thermostat seems to be ok ive put the sensor in about
> 3in from the top of the viv, viv is wooden is this ok or should it be lower?


What reptile is it you are keeping in the viv - and how are you heating the viv (lamp, mat, ceramic?)


----------



## scotsmanvic (Dec 23, 2009)

its 2 adult geckos and heat mat with habitat stat and red buld on some of the time for viewing mostly in a wooden viv just over 2ft long


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

The thermostat sensor should be placed on the substrate under the warm end hide. Gecko's need belly heat to be able to digest their food properly so you need the correct temp on the surface where the Gecko's lay. Ideally the temp should be measured using a digital thermometer, the sensor for this should be placed in the same place as the stat sensor. Hope this helps you :2thumb:.


----------



## TJL (May 15, 2011)

Hi, 

Similar question but for Beardie. I have a baby beardie and just bought a dimmer stat off a very nice guy on the forum but the temp on it only goes up to 35C which I work out to be 100F. Baby beardies need 110-115 hot end, so I'll have to experiment with the placement of the sensor - am guessing I'll have to put it in the middle of the viv and get that to 100. Any one have any better advice than that? (And I'm going to put the sensor a few inches off the floor unless anyone tells me different).
Thanks
TJL


----------



## Hannah81 (Nov 19, 2008)

That's a little bit hot, should be more like 105-110F which the thermostat whould cope with fine.


----------



## Herpster (Oct 24, 2006)

TJL said:


> Hi,
> 
> Similar question but for Beardie. I have a baby beardie and just bought a dimmer stat off a very nice guy on the forum but the temp on it only goes up to 35C which I work out to be 100F. Baby beardies need 110-115 hot end, so I'll have to experiment with the placement of the sensor - am guessing I'll have to put it in the middle of the viv and get that to 100. Any one have any better advice than that? (And I'm going to put the sensor a few inches off the floor unless anyone tells me different).
> Thanks
> TJL


Yep the further away you move the sensor then in theory the hotter the matt will get, just be sure to measure the REAL temperature with a thermometer.


----------



## TJL (May 15, 2011)

*dimmerstat*

Thanks for the confirmation regarding placement, I've managed to find the best place for the sensor (at least at this time of year, will keep an eye on it as it'll change when the weather warms up) and have a thermostat stuck to the wall so I can check it a few times a day.

The hot spot is now a constant 110 and the baby beardie seems much happier. I was surprised at being told that 110-115 was too hot. Every bit of literature I've read gives that as ideal for baby beardies. If my info is wrong, I'd be interested to know where the lower temp recommendation has come from.

Thanks, both of you.
TJL


----------



## Hannah81 (Nov 19, 2008)

Check out the lizard section and the care sheets in there. Not sure where you've got your info form but every place I've looked says 105-110F and defo no higher.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-care-sheets/517418-bearded-dragon-caresheet.html
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/698581-newbie-baby-bearded-dragons.html
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-care-sheets/9797-bearded-dragon-care-sheet.html
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-care-sheets/517418-bearded-dragon-caresheet.html
http://www.mybeardeddragons.co.uk/caresheet.html.
http://www.reptileexpert.org/bearded-dragon-care/


----------



## TJL (May 15, 2011)

*Thanks!*

Thanks very much for this. My info sheets came from a breeder in Ipswich and off the internet (but it was a couple of years ago and I can't remember which site. The temp is max 110 now at hot end and grading nicely.
x


----------

